# Made For Me



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2011)

A very good friend in Canada made me this awesome oak/bamboo jerky cutting board. Its double sided for 2 thickness cutting.














Thank you very much my friend.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 20, 2011)

SWEET!


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey that looks pretty cool!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice!!!---The fact that it's got Bamboo in it makes it really Extra Cool !!!!

From here, it looks looks like Pine rails, Oak stiles, and a Bamboo panel---Awesome!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice looking board - must be a great friend


----------



## roller (Oct 20, 2011)

You know your stuff there Bear !!!!!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice work done there.

Would be nice just to have a wood cutting board. lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## shortend (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a real work of art, Rick. Excellent.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks great! Nice friend!  I bet you had to pay him in snacks! hahaha


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 21, 2011)

to good friends


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks very nice..

Would you be kind enough to show or tell how it works???

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 21, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Looks very nice..
> 
> Would you be kind enough to show or tell how it works???
> 
> ...


I think it works just like the jerky boards you can buy,  you just put your piece of meat on it and run the knife along the edges.  You can flip to each side for different thickness.


----------



## alelover (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice. I'm not real clear on how it works though. How about a demo?


----------



## boykjo (Oct 25, 2011)

nice jerky board. Would like to have a friend like that... I dont know squat about wood............. I'm a metal head.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2011)

The jerky boad was rubbed down with 3 rubs of butcher block oil and has dried.

Here is the 2 different thickness of the sides. Left is 3/8" and right is 1/4"







Lastnight oi mixed up 3 lbs of 80/20 gb jerky. You can also use this board for cutting whole muscle jerky.

Today i am going to roll out the GB jerky.

Cut some parchment for the bottom.







Smooshed out some gbj







Put some water on my rolling pin so the gbj dont stick and rolled it flat.







Next used my pizza cutter to make into slices.



















Got a frogmat ready.







Slices on frogmat.













3 pounds gave me 4 racks of gbj ready to smoke.







While you get your AMZNPS going open up a beer,

























BBL....EH


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks NEPAS!!!!!

I never thought of shaping ground beef jerky that way!!!!!

All I knew was the running of the knife down the sides to cut whole meat jerky to thickness.   That's Great !!!

Thanks Buddy!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 25, 2011)

That's cool,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now, something else to wish for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,I'm doing good , my list grows......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Oppsss


----------



## alelover (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Nepas. That does a nice job on the ground meat. Post some pics when you do whole muscle so we can see how that's done on that contraption.


----------



## sound1 (Oct 25, 2011)

way cool, see there is another use for wood


----------



## tank (Oct 25, 2011)

Is your buddy selling them?  It looks good.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome!!!  I thought it was for whole meat but that must work great!!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 25, 2011)

alelover said:


> Thanks Nepas. That does a nice job on the ground meat. Post some pics when you do whole muscle so we can see how that's done on that contraption.


*X2*

*That looks like a real time saver*

*Thanks,*

*JC1947*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2011)

YW

Going with some dehydrator time now.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahhhh!!!

It's all very clear now!!!

   Thanks!

    Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is the finished GBJ

Cooling.







Cut into small strips.







$$ shot







Bagged.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 26, 2011)

I could eat all that in one seating.


----------

